# How to feed a greedy pup?



## whitemochi (Oct 18, 2011)

I got my pup for just over a week now, she is now 8 weeks and 2 days old.

I've had experience with picky eaters before and hoped that our new baby GSD wouldn't be one of them...

Wish granted! However, she eats VERY fast. So fast and eats so much! I am sure it is typical for a puppy to fill their stomachs as much as they can.

My pup tends the vomit a bit of her food afterwards, sometimes its like mashed up kibble, and sometimes it's bits of kibble and a large amount of liquid? I feed her RC Breed specific German Shepherd Junior.

She also drinks very fast too, which concerns me and worries me because GSD's are prone to bloating...?

At the moment, I feed her small amounts but frequently, but it doesn't seem to stop her from wolfing down her food. I also bought a Kong Wobbler food dispenser which she has got the hang of, but is it ok to feed every meal with the Kong Wobbler?

And with drinking water, is there any other method of feeding her water without her drinking it too fast?

Thanks.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Toss her food out in your yard, or in a room that you don't care if she eats kibble off the floor, that will slow her down. 
You can give ice cubes to hydrate but she may swallow them whole! A little bit of water at a time may help.
After a couple weeks when she knows other pups aren't competing with her, she may or may not slow down.
If you still notice her throwing up, she may have PRAA or MegaE....keep an eye on how often and the timing of when she throws up after she eats. Is her weight ok?


----------



## whitemochi (Oct 18, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Toss her food out in your yard, or in a room that you don't care if she eats kibble off the floor, that will slow her down.
> You can give ice cubes to hydrate but she may swallow them whole! A little bit of water at a time may help.
> After a couple weeks when she knows other pups aren't competing with her, she may or may not slow down.
> If you still notice her throwing up, she may have PRAA or MegaE....keep an eye on how often and the timing of when she throws up after she eats. Is her weight ok?


I was reading up on the GSD weight chart and at 2 months she is suppose to be 7.5kg?! I have read that other owners that bred GSD's said the chart was a bit off because at 8 weeks their pups were 7-9lbs. Mine is just over 9lbs and I had taken her to the vet about the vomiting and bouts of diarrhea, the gave her 2 shots, one for bacteria and another to stop the vomiting? If she continues to do so, the vet had asked me to go back the next day or day after.

So is my pup at normal weight? I was speechless when I saw the weight chart. Her parents are between 30-35kg. 

I wanted the vet to check for bloating or any other causes, but because I had told him I wormed her and flea'd her, he suggested that maybe the vomiting is from the worming.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Pups don't usually bloat/I've never heard of a baby or young pup bloat. 
My pup weighed 13# at 8 weeks(male working line)Don't worry about the weight as much as how the pup feels, bony structure can mean too thin, but if pup has worms that plays into the nutrition absorbtion. Wait til worm free, then the weight will come.
Yes, the worming may be the cause for barfing. Just watch for repetitive throwing up after mealtime. I would be concerned with PRAA/MegaE if it is consistent.
Be careful with vaccinating if your pup isn't feeling well...vax are a shock to the system as it is. 

Dr-Dodds-ChangingVaccProtocol


----------



## whitemochi (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks I will check up with vet on her next visit!
I must say I am not too keen on this vet substitute guy! The woman who originally does the check up etc is away and I am hoping she will be back soon!

I will mention the PRAA/MegaE to the vets and see what they say. My pup hasn't thrown up after her 2 meals today, I do wonder if its because I used the Kong Wobbler? And I have been giving little bits to drink instead of letting her take out a whole bowl.

Thanks again! Will let you know of her condition after her next vet visit.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

You can put her food in a muffin tin- spread the kibbles over the cups and it will take her longer to eat it.


----------

